# Quelles enceintes [2]



## Fogi (12 Janvier 2005)

Ce fil prend la succession de : Quelles enceintes [1]
________________________​



Pas compliqué moi, comme type, qui voudrait acheter des enceintes pour son iBook g4, pas des 5.1 si vous voyez ce que je veux dire...question encombrement, ni les soundsticks, ni les créatures 2 qui sont surement excellentes mais des enceintes transportables facilement dans un sac à dos moto avec mon iBook.
Le casque, j'ai déjà, mais pour bouger dans la pièce... 
Donc enceintes mini mais avec un vrai son équilibré même si ça ne descend pas loin dans les graves...et si en plus elles s'accordent avec le design de mon bébé, c'est top. Dans le style, j'ai trouvé ces trucs là mais qu'est-ce que ça vaut ?

La page web officielle ne m'en dit pas beaucoup plus...  

Une idée ou un produit similaire ?


----------



## lexspidey (13 Janvier 2005)

elle sont super belle c'est clair,

 maintenant niveau qualité elles ont l'air de n'avoir qu'une seul voix par enceinte.

 en général c'est pas top niveau rendu de basse, ca risque de te faire un son vachement clair et pas tres agréable.

 essaye de privilégier des enceintes sur plusieur voi, au moin 2 meme si la norme actuel a plutot tendance a aller vers 3, mais j'en connai pas a te proposer pour ton utilisation, désolé.


----------



## vincmyl (13 Janvier 2005)

Ya les JBL ou les Harman Kardon


----------



## Fogi (13 Janvier 2005)

J'ai trouvécelles-ci 
Il faut lire les commentaires élogieux...je pense que je vais craquer de la thune ! 

Elles sont peut-être un peu grandes, mais bon peut-on tout avoir ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Janvier 2005)

Apple ne fait plus de speakers ?  ? ou bien ?


----------



## Fogi (15 Janvier 2005)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Apple ne fait plus de speakers ?  ? ou bien ?



Il me semble qu' Apple n'est pas spécialiste de l'audio et propose des produits de sociétés tierces..

quelques détails par ici...  



En fait, ma question c'est : quels sont les bon produits "audiophile" en enceintes 2.0 (sans caisson)


----------



## Fogi (16 Janvier 2005)

Sujet déplacé...j'en ai donc profité pour lire les 7 pages précédentes et donc mon choix est confirmé, je vais prendre les JBL Duet en blanc...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Et pour nue borne Airport express, objectif qualité, vous prendriez quoi ?


----------



## vincmyl (24 Janvier 2005)

Ben moi j'ai les JBl Duet en gris branchées sur Express et ca marche impecc


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Merci beaucoup, c'est celles que j'avais reperé ! Pas besoin du caisson de basses je suis déjà fâché avec les voisins.


----------



## vincmyl (24 Janvier 2005)

:love:  Le rendu est excellent


----------



## chrisphilrom (31 Janvier 2005)

Salut à tous

Est-il possible d'ajouter des enceintes externes sur imac g5.
Si oui comment et lesquelles ?
Sinon, je regrette un peu les enceintes de mon ex imac g4

Merci


----------



## Mille Sabords (31 Janvier 2005)

pas de soucis,
comment : branches tes anceintes sur la prise casque du iMac
lesquelles : dépend de ton budget mais par expérience prends pas les premier prix, tu serais fort déçus...


----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

JBL creature white !


----------



## amalez (31 Janvier 2005)

Pareil pour moi. JBL Creature white c'est nickel


----------



## NightWalker (1 Février 2005)

Moi aussi, en plus les créatures sont parfaitement assorties...


----------



## yoffy (1 Février 2005)

Sinon , toujours les Harman/Kardon Soundsticks


----------



## calvin (1 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Sinon , toujours les Harman/Kardon Soundsticks



comme dirait pierre bellemarre pour la modique somme de 199 euros !!!


----------



## yoffy (1 Février 2005)

mais.....livraison gratuite  

...et puis pour rigoler Eclipse 512 Stereo Speakers and 502 Amplifier


----------



## NightWalker (1 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> mais.....livraison gratuite
> 
> ...et puis pour rigoler Eclipse 512 Stereo Speakers and 502 Amplifier



La vache 3900¤ :affraid:  ( ça marche mieux ici )


----------



## chrisphilrom (1 Février 2005)

Salut et merci de vos réponses.
ça m'a l'air pas mal du tout la creature white !
Faut acheter ça où pour ne pas trop engraisser Apple ?
Ciao


----------



## NightWalker (1 Février 2005)

Normalement quand tu clique sur la banière AppleStore depuis MacGé pour passer la commande, MacGé touchera un pourcentage...


----------



## Captain A (1 Février 2005)

re griffin





			
				chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Je regrette un peu les enceintes de mon ex imac g4



Je te conseille d'acheter ce petit accessoire, l'iFire de chez Griffin, qui te permet de brancher les Apple Pro Speakers de l'iMac G4 sur l'iMac G5 via le port Firewire... 

http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/ifire/

Testé et approuvé !


----------



## Tangi (1 Février 2005)

Quelques images pour agrémenter le tout : 

Creature White :





Soundsticks :




Et Encounter :





Le mieux c'est encore d'avoir un super ampli avec une entrée numérique que tu pourras relier à ton iMac G5, parce que l'iMac G5 dispose d'une sortie son numérique. Avec des enceintes du tonerre, ce sera le top. Enfin ça c'est l'idéal. Ou alors de brancher sa chaîne Hi-Fi sur son iMac, le son est encore meilleur qu'avec des enceintes branchées directement au Mac...


----------



## NightWalker (1 Février 2005)

Donc on a

1. StarWars

2. Abyss

3. Roswell


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Tangi (1 Février 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Donc on a
> 
> 1. StarWars
> 
> ...


Exactement  ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

J'ai vu les enceintes de JBL chez Darty, Boulanger, Géant... Ca se vent comme des petits pains. Sinon, sur la boîte il y a quelque chose de marqué en innegliche qui veut dire à peu près "un son et une amplification des basses à effreyer votre animal domestique".
Les enceintes sont-elles compatibles avec mon Yorkshire terrier femelle modèle 1993 ?  :rateau:  :love:  :love:  :rose:


----------



## chrisphilrom (1 Février 2005)

Captain A a dit:
			
		

> re griffin
> 
> Je te conseille d'acheter ce petit accessoire, l'iFire de chez Griffin, qui te permet de brancher les Apple Pro Speakers de l'iMac G4 sur l'iMac G5 via le port Firewire...
> 
> ...



Certes, mais je viens de vendre mon imac g4,et je n'ai donc plus les apple pro...
Si vous deviez mettre une note de 1 à 10 aux trois modèles ci-dessus, ca donnerait quoi ?


----------



## yoffy (1 Février 2005)

As tu été faire un tour dans l'Applestore section "enceintes et écouteurs " ?....car il y a aussi les Enceintes Altec Lansing FX6021 (Eur*259,01) et les Haut-parleurs de Référence M-Audio StudioPhile DX4 - Argent (Eur*229,00).


----------



## Tangi (1 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Les enceintes sont-elles compatibles avec mon Yorkshire terrier femelle modèle 1993 ?  :rateau:  :love:  :love:  :rose:


Je ne crois pas, malheureusement. Désolé   ...


----------



## benamad (12 Février 2005)

je suis sur le point de m'acheter les JBL creatures car j'en ai marre du son des HP intégrés. En plus de la qualité médiocre et surtout de la puissance faible j'ai des petits clicks bizarres de temsp en temps je me demande si je ne les ai pas un peu endommagé en faisant saturer des sons (le son "funk" du systeme avec enceintes a fond les font saturés).

Bref y a t'il une difference enorme de qualité entre les harman kardon et les JBL.
Pour le look je prefere les JBL (les kardon sont pas mals mais les JBL en core mieux assorti a l'imac) et pour le prix aussi 

Des avis ?


----------



## NightWalker (12 Février 2005)

Salut,

Personnellement, les enceintes Harman Kardon sont plus pures que les créatures JBL. J'ai pris JBL, parce que après les 2000¤ pour l'iMac G5, 200¤ c'est un peu beaucoup. Comme en plus c'est la Fnac qui me les a offert... à cause d'une erreur de leur part... Perso, pour chez moi c'est largement suffisant pour écouter des CD et regarder les DVD...


----------



## calvin (12 Février 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Personnellement, les enceintes Harman Kardon sont plus pures que les créatures JBL. J'ai pris JBL, parce que après les 2000¤ pour l'iMac G5, 200¤ c'est un peu beaucoup. Comme en plus c'est la Fnac qui me les a offert... à cause d'une erreur de leur part... Perso, pour chez moi c'est largement suffisant pour écouter des CD et regarder les DVD...



c'est vrai qu'il y a une difference entre les 2

mais une fois bien reglees, les creatures sont une pure merveille


----------



## benamad (12 Février 2005)

Merci pour vos reponses rapides 

en fait il m'arrive en plus de films de reagrder des DVD d'opera. Donc musique classique, voix bref quelque chsoe qui necessite quelque chose de bon mais en meme temps les pistes sons sont compresses et la plupart des operas que je regarde sont des enregistrements de Mezzo diffusé par la freebox (compression), enregistré sur l'imac a l'aide du boitier d'acquisition miglia director's cut take 2 (donc passage analogique -> numerique) et le tout recompresse en mpeg 2 (impossible de prnedre le flux direct) avec Movie Gate (je mets la cmpression du son au max cad 220 kbs). Donc j'imagine qu'avec tout ce passage a la moulinette il n'est peut etre pas utile d'avoir les meilleures enceintes du monde ?

y a un endroit sur paris ou on peut tester ces 2 enceintes ?
(a la fnac montparnasse on peut pas pareil pour mon revendeur mac Alis informatique)


----------



## calvin (12 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> il m'arrive en plus de films de regarder des DVD d'opera.



:casse: :sick: l'opera...


----------



## benamad (12 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> :casse: :sick: l'opera...



heu, oui, c'est quoi le probleme ?
Si tu trouves ca drole je peux te dire que j'ecoute du jazz aussi (c'est poilant aussi ou ca l'est moins ?) mais peut etre ca sera plus tordant si je te dis que j'ecoute des joueurs d'orgue a bouche du Laos en ce moment. Desole d'etre musicien et d'aimer certaines musiques qui ne sont pas tendances. 

En meme temps je comprend ta reaction (un peu infantile non ? ) : il y a beaucoup de productions d'opera qui sont ridicules (surtout les anciennes) avec des gros qui transiprent et des gros plans sur des gosiers largement ouverts et c'est souvent l'image que l'on a du genre : un monde d'obeses moches qui crient (et a l'image il faut etre beau sinon t'as pas droit d'exister meme si tu chantes superbement).
Mais ce n'est pas la majorité. Il existe des enregistrement d'opera de qualité reussi.
Ceci dis je ne suis pas un grand fan (je n'aime pas la plupart des compositeurs d'operas connus : Verdi, Rossini et tutti quanti) c'est juste qu'il m'arrive de regarder des trucs musicaux sur mon mac (si c'est des cds je mets sur la chaine, qui est trop loin pour etre connecté au mac et airtunes trop cher) et donc je voulais savoir  si les creature sont acceptables pour cela (en sachant que je n'aurai pas de la qualité HIFI non plus).


----------



## Mulder (13 Février 2005)

J'ai acheté des Altec Lansing il y a quelques mois et j'en suis content. Elles sont aussi bien assorties à l'iMac G5, même si je n'ai pas d'iMac G5. :rateau:


----------



## calvin (13 Février 2005)

ahhhh altec, leurs enceintes procurent un bon son si on achete les modeles haut de gamme, par contre, ils ont oublie d'embaucher des designers


----------



## yoffy (13 Février 2005)

Mes harman/kardon sont très,très agréables mais pour écouter de la musique ,botte secrète : casque Sennheiser HD650   

(Edit : pour écouter de la musique l'alternative "casque" garde son intérêt. )


----------



## nunut (13 Février 2005)

Salut.
Voilà bon je posséde un iMac G5 et j'ai des Harman Kardon Soundsticks 1(USB).
Voilà mon avis;ce sont des bonnes enceintes et elles procurent une bonne sensasion d'écoute.C'est clair que pour l'opéra ce n'est pas comparable à une bonne paire d'enceinte sur ampli dans une audio-room mais pour travailler c'est pas mal...même largement mieux que bien des enceites sur le marché...
Cela dit récemment;j'ai eu l'occasion d'écouter les altec lancing FX6021 et là franchement mes soundsticks m'ont parus bien legers...Le était plus limpide plus cristallin...bref plus puissant également bref un must à 259¤ quand même.
Sinon question rapport qualité prix les JBL creature iiont trés bonne presse (99¤)mais pour l'opéra les Altec me paraissent bien supérieures...
@+


----------



## benamad (13 Février 2005)

merci
 effectivement j'ai lu beaucoup de bien des FX6021. Mais elles restent trop chers (meme si elles sont a 207 euros a macway en ce moment).
A ce prix je prefere attendre qu'un constructeur se decide a sortir des enceintes avec prises optiques.


----------



## Mulder (13 Février 2005)

J'ai pris chez MacWay les MX 5021 THX blanches (162 Euros TTC en ce moment) qui vont bien avec mon iBook et mon iPod et pas si mal avec mon QuickSilver.


----------



## nunut (13 Février 2005)

les harman kardon soundstcks 2 sont à sortie optique (199¤)
@+


----------



## benamad (14 Février 2005)

ok merci. plus rpecisement j'attend qu'un constructeur copie les Altec avec le design des creature (et le prix) 
Comment ca j'en demande trop ?
En totu cas meme si ca les vaut le prix des FX6021 depasse mon budget


----------



## Kr!st0f (14 Février 2005)

Personnellement je trouve les Créatures très, mais alors très mauvaise niveau qualité de son.
Je ne critique pas le design qui est pour le moins original.
Je possède une paire d'Altec Lansing MX 5021 THX le son est correct bien qu'il est plus adapté aux musiques du moment car les basses sont sur-puissantes, malheureusement le boum boum n'est pas vraiment mon registre.
Coté design, malgré un aspect un peu mastoc, elles se marient très bien avec mon iMac G5.
A part ça il y a une chose qui me dérange énormément sur ces enceintes: le bruit en veille.
Elle font un bruit assez énervant, vous savez le même qu'un variateur de lampe allogène par exemple...
Si c'était à refaire je pense que j'achèterai des FX 6021.


----------



## Mulder (14 Février 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> A part ça il y a une chose qui me dérange énormément sur ces enceintes: le bruit en veille.
> Elle font un bruit assez énervant, vous savez le même qu'un variateur de lampe allogène par exemple...


Les miennes grésillent lorsque je connecte une entrée auxiliaire (second PC), surtout à volume élevé. Mais c'est peut-être normal... :hein:


----------



## Kr!st0f (14 Février 2005)

Idem lorsque je connecte un casque dessus, visiblement les connectiques de la base ne sont pas au point...


----------



## NightWalker (14 Février 2005)

Euh... je n'ai rien remarqué de particulier avec mes créatures... ni même lorsque je branche mon iMac à mon ampli Kenwood... ???

Est-ce qu'il n'y aurait pas une source electrique, comme boîtier d'alim à proximité...


----------



## Mulder (14 Février 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'il n'y aurait pas une source electrique, comme boîtier d'alim à proximité...


Ben voui. Des boîtiers d'alim à proximité, il y a que ça.    
Mais ça ne le faisait pas avec mes précédentes et vieilles Altec Lansing livrées avec un Dell (comment ça "pouark"?);
Même mon GSM les fait grésiller... :mouais:


----------



## NightWalker (14 Février 2005)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Ben voui. Des boîtiers d'alim à proximité, il y a que ça.
> Mais ça ne le faisait pas avec mes précédentes et vieilles Altec Lansing livrées avec un Dell (comment ça "pouark"?);
> Même mon GSM les fait grésiller... :mouais:



T'as essayé de l'éloigner ?? c'est peut-être un problème de blindage ???

Remarque, sur mes créatures, ça le fait lorsque mon frigo se déclenche ou lorsque ma voisine alume son aspirateur... mais ça fait juste "un cliquetage" au début....


----------



## Mulder (14 Février 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> T'as essayé de l'éloigner ?? c'est peut-être un problème de blindage ???


C'est vrai que si je le mets suffisamment loin, ça ne le fait pas. J'ai aussi un écran qui change de couleur lorsque le téléphone est trop près alors finalement, il faut peut-être que je lui fasse sa petite place à l'écart.


----------



## benamad (17 Février 2005)

j'ai vu les altec FX6021 a la fnac montparnasse et 'ai pu les comparé a une dizaine de paires (dont les creature).
Elles sont superieures a toutes les autres et de loin (heureusement vu le prix) mais elles sont enormes ! Je pensais pas qu'elles etaient si hautes.
Pour la place que j'ai (je n'ai pas de grand bureau sinon ca doit  etre le top sur large bureau)  ca fera un grand desiquilibre esthetique donc je prefere attendre.


----------



## flotow (17 Février 2005)

Moi je cherche des enceinte 2.1 avec la connexion optique pour iMac G5 qui arrivera


----------



## calvin (17 Février 2005)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> Moi je cherche des enceinte 2.1 avec la connexion optique pour iMac G5 qui arrivera




ah bon ?
tu l'as reve ou y a une info ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu les altec FX6021 a la fnac montparnasse et 'ai pu les comparé a une dizaine de paires (dont les creature).
> Elles sont superieures a toutes les autres et de loin (heureusement vu le prix) mais elles sont enormes ! Je pensais pas qu'elles etaient si hautes.
> Pour la place que j'ai (je n'ai pas de grand bureau sinon ca doit  etre le top sur large bureau)  ca fera un grand desiquilibre esthetique donc je prefere attendre.



Tout le monde confirme que ces enceintes sont très bien pour écouter de l'opéra, les Stones et Glenn Gould ?

Albert


----------



## calvin (21 Février 2005)

y a pas d'enceintes dediees a l'opera

ces enceintes sont bien tout court


----------



## nunut (21 Février 2005)

C'est clair qu'elles sont nettement supérieure aux autres modèles...le prix est je pense pas si exorbittant que cela étant donné que ces enceintes actives amplifiées couplées au iMac remplacent une chaine hifi trés facilement et on peut donc éviter d'avoir 5 appareils pour faire la même chose. (j'ai moi à la maison 4 lecteur DVD par exemple...un seul suffirait)
Maintenant on commance à toucher la vision de l'ordinateur au centre de la vie quotidienne...Apple dernierement à sorti airport express avec ...une sortie optique.
Sur cette sortie on peut y brancher les dernieres harman kardon et les altec me semble t 'il.
Ben francement ces enceintes au milieu du salon avec comme seule connection celle qui les relie a la borne airport je trouve que c'est la classe.


----------



## TNK (21 Février 2005)

Halbert a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde confirme que ces enceintes sont très bien pour écouter de l'opéra, les Stones et Glenn Gould ?
> 
> Albert



Tout le monde, je ne sais pas, mais de mon côté je confirme!!
J'avais il y a quelques temps "tapé" sur les JBL creatures dont je me suis séparé après 24 heures, puis fait le tour de ce qui existait. Ces Altec et des Klipsch dont je ne connais plus la référence arrivait de loin devant toutes les autres (en 2.1). Recherche dans les forums, je ne suis pas le seul à être tombé raide amoureux de ces enceintes


----------



## Applecherry (21 Février 2005)

Moi j'ai acheté des logitech z-2200 chez surcouf (130¤) je suis très content de la qualité d'écoute et surtout du rapport taille/puissance phénoménal!!!


----------



## rdemonie (3 Mars 2005)

moi je voudrais acheter des enceintes 2.1 pour mon pb 15" 
est ce que quelqun a deja essaye celle la: 

Creative I-Trigue 3400

 
(Chez LDLC) 

ou  alors celle la 

Creative I-Trigue L3500

 
(Chez LDLC)

est ce qu'il ya une gde difference entre les deux?

poin de vue disigne je prefere le 3400.


----------



## rdemonie (4 Mars 2005)

personne a acheté une de ces deux enceintes ou pourrait maider a trouver mon bonheur?


----------



## vincmyl (4 Mars 2005)

Je pense que du point de vue de la qualité sonore elles doivent etre vraiment bien, apres le design c'est autre chose :mouais:


----------



## rdemonie (4 Mars 2005)

je sais pas car j'ai lu sur ldlc que la 3500 avait un probleme avec le subwoofer, donc j'aurais bien voulu avoir des temoignages de personne qui l'on acheter.

pas grave je ferai moi meme le premier test dans ce cas


----------



## clio (27 Mars 2005)

Voilà, je voudrais acheter des hauts parleurs, pour mon MacMini. Mon appart fait 30 m2. Je ne travail pas le son, pas de mix' c'est juste pour écouter Itunes et la radio.

Que me conseillez vous ?
Moi je m'orientais vers les JBL Duet 2.0 car rapport qualité prix, ça me va bien. Mais est ce que c'est comptable avec ma configuration ?

À+ Clio


----------



## vincmyl (27 Mars 2005)

Mois j'ai des JBL Duet 2.0 et franchement le son est pas mal et j'aime bien le design, elles sont discretes. Entierement compatible et prix correct


----------



## mathieuL (27 Mars 2005)

En effet, les Duet de JBL son super simpas pour la qualité du son.
On peut les trouver facilement à la FNAC.


----------



## golf (28 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> ...j'aime bien le design...


Ce n'est pas du tout un argument !...
Subjectif mais c'est du vincmyl :rateau:


----------



## vincmyl (28 Mars 2005)

Bah le design c'est important non? Enfin c'est mieux que des enceintes en forme de cube ou autre


----------



## 9266 (28 Mars 2005)

c'est vrai que le design est important mais  tout est une question de gout   
perso je trouve que mes altec lansing 2100 vont bien avec mon mini je vois mal le mac mini avec des enceinte de concert  
http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00012608.html


----------



## poluf (28 Mars 2005)

Puis je mettre un kit Logitech Z-5500 Digital derrière un Mac mini ?

En fait je cherche à pouvoir écouter des cd avec un bon confort d'écoute sans vouloir faire un barrouf du tonnerre.

Sinon que me conseillez vous ? Merci

Stéphan, qui est en train d'affiner l'achat de son Mac mini


----------



## 9266 (29 Mars 2005)

poluf a dit:
			
		

> Puis je mettre un kit Logitech Z-5500 Digital derrière un Mac mini ?
> 
> En fait je cherche à pouvoir écouter des cd avec un bon confort d'écoute sans vouloir faire un barrouf du tonnerre.
> 
> ...




jete un petit oeil elle sont pas trop cher et de bonne qualité 
http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00012608.html


----------



## Marcmaniac (29 Mars 2005)

Est-ce que quelqu'un posséderait par hasard, un imac g5 (20" si possible) et des enceintes altec lansing FX 6021 ?
Dans ce cas extrémement précis et "vachement perso qui m'arrangerait", pourriez-vous présenter des photos des deux bêtes ensemble pour .................."voir ce que ça donne et que si c'est bien je l'ai achète !"

Je suis vachement chiant mais c'est aussi pour ça le forum............non?


----------



## Marcmaniac (29 Mars 2005)

Je voudrais bien acheter des altecs lansing 6021, je possède un imac g5 20" et je voudrais les voir associés pour me faire un idée du comment du pourquoi de la chose !
Je cherche une bonne âme qui aurait fait cette composition qui me parait être une "bonne" composition !
Si je pouvais avoir une photo pour voir l'effet !
PS : J'ai un peu peur que ces enceintes, dont je ne discute pas la qualité, ne soient en fait un peu trop grosses, trop haute, et qu'elle déparaillent avec le mac 20 " ?
PS 2 : Bon, je sais je pinaille, j'suis chiant !!!!!!!

Merci


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Mars 2005)

elles peuvent éventuellement dénoter par rapport au design de l'iMac, mais elles seront en harmonie dans le recherche de la meilleure qualité 

PS: si on peut voir les photos je suis preneur (mon anniversaire approche...  )


----------



## clio (19 Mai 2005)

Hello tout le monde,

Excusez moi de vous (re)casser les pieds avec mes enceintes mais .... voilà je veux commander les haut parleurs JBL Duet pour mon Mac mini ....

- Les haut parleurs sont vendus par 2 ou à l'unité ? j'ai un doute (sur Apple Store)
- Me faut-il un cable mini jack RCA avec ?

Merci
Clio


----------



## clio (20 Mai 2005)

.... alors, vraiment personne pour répondre par ici, allez .... un tout petit petit effort sivouplé  sivouplé


----------



## clio (20 Mai 2005)

Ca y est j'ai tous les renseignements .... bon, je ne passionne pas grand monde avec mes histoires, mais je vous livre les infos comme ça mon sujet est clos   



			
				clio a dit:
			
		

> Hello tout le monde,
> 1/ Les haut parleurs sont vendus par 2 ou à l'unité ? j'ai un doute (sur Apple Store)
> 2/ Me faut-il un cable mini jack RCA avec ?


 
Alors 
1/ : oui
2/ : oui

Voilà ....
A bientôt Clio


----------



## MrStone (3 Juin 2005)

Hello, une p'tit question concernant l'iFire de Griffin... 
[Petite histoire] je peux récupérer une paire d'enceintes Apple (celles du G4 tournesol), qui viendraient à merveille compléter mon iSub [/petite histoire]
je cherche donc bien évidemment à en acheter un adaptateur iFire de Griffin. 

Après une visite sur le site du fabricant, je constate que le prix de la chose (39USD, ça va) double quasiment sous le coup des frais de port (30USD pour l'international !!!).
Là je me dis : hé, ho, ils prennent les non-US pour des jambons, allons voir ailleurs si j'en trouve !
J'ai donc fait le tour de quelques vépécistes, rien.
Ebay, peu concluant... une seule offre en occase à 23GBP (plus 8GBP de port), paiement Paypal :affraid:

Alors, si quelqu'un sait où ça peut se trouver en France, sur Paris ou ailleurs, l'adresse d'un distributeur, en vpc, d'occase, voire mêmê si quelqu'un est prêt à me vendre le sien qu'il n'utilise plus (MP), je lui en serai fort reconnaissant


----------



## pim (29 Juin 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Je voudrais faire part de mon expérience positive avec les *Altec Lansing XT1*. Il s'agit d'un paire d'enceintes grises métal qui se branchent sur une prise USB et qui diffusent le son automatiquement (en coupant aussi automatiquement les hauts parleurs intégrés de mon PowerBook).

Je voulais quelque chose qui s'accorde bien avec mon écran Apple Cinema, quelque chose sans transformateur que l'on entend ronronner comme sur les enceintes actives de basse qualité.

Là pour 79 ¤ à la Fnac (offre adhérent actuellement en cours, sinon c'est 99 ¤) on a des petites enceintes sans souffle, et qui fournissent un son étonnament puissant par rapport à la taille (19 centimètres de haut). Y'a pas mal de basses, mais le public actuel aime ça, et si comme moi on n'aime pas on peut régler l'égaliseur de iTunes sur "Réducteur de basses".

Sur le côté de l'enceinte droite, il y a trois boutons, un On/Off qui fait passer le volume du Mac en "Silencieux", et un + et un - qui provoquent la montée du son sur le Mac ! Magique ! Inutile de vous dire que ça a marché du premier coup, normal sous Mac...

Il y a juste deux fils, un entre les deux enceintes (des mini-Jack mono), et un entre l'enceinte droite et le port USB (USB d'un côté, mini-USB de l'autre). Les câbles sont noirs, assez classes car recouverts de tissus. Si quelqu'un sais où je peux trouver ces câbles en blanc, je suis preneur ! Les enceintes sont fournies avec une très jolie sacoche noire car elles sont prévues pour être transportées.

Voici une photo trouvée sur l'AppleStore (tapez "Altec Lansing" dans le champ de recherche pour les trouver) :





Voilà, c'est un poil cher mais c'est très bien, et moins cher en tout cas que des enceintes actives dans le même marque.


----------



## MarcMame (1 Juillet 2005)

clio a dit:
			
		

> Question :
> 1/ Les haut parleurs sont vendus par 2 ou à l'unité ?
> 
> Réponse :
> 1/ : oui


Bravo !


----------



## pampelune (4 Septembre 2005)

Je relance ce sujet qui date un peu, pour l'Imac G5, vous avez pris quoi finalement ?


----------



## NightWalker (4 Septembre 2005)

Je suis toujours super content de mes Créatures JBL II...


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (6 Septembre 2005)

J'aurais besoin d'une paires d'enceintes transportables pour brancher sur un ibook 12 pouces. L'idée est de diffuser du son dans une salle de classe de taille normale (environ 25-30 élèves).
Des idées???


----------



## chroukin (6 Septembre 2005)

Ca dépend si tu veux des enceintes sur secteur ou alors en USB (auto alimentées).


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

ou y a egalement des enceintes qui fonctionne avec des piles...

mais... y a pas de tv dans vos salles de classe ?, parce que la la meilleure solution, ca serait de se servir de la tv pour diffuser le son...


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (6 Septembre 2005)

Choukrin : j'aurais dû préciser : autoalimentées USB.

Kasparov : si il y a des TV mais pour la diffusion de contes audio... enfin tu vois quoi, la TV sans les images... Et pour les films je préfère utiliser le vidéoprojecteur...

Voilà je suis tout ouïe.


----------



## stephane6646 (6 Septembre 2005)

Mais ton école est aussi pauvre que celà pour que tu fournisses toi-même le matériel pédagogique????


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (6 Septembre 2005)

alors là tu vois j'aurais le temps de pourrir sur pied d'ennui pédagogique si j'attendais la manne de mon collège...


----------



## chroukin (7 Septembre 2005)

Alors tu as ça : 

http://v2.webdistrib.com/(6d0226022...M04EU-Haut-parleurs-portatifs-__p_150217.html

http://www.e-soph.com/pub/index.php?sec=produit&cat=55&id=3167&origin=10

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/sonnum/showdetl.cfm?product_id=2163

Voila il y a aussi des enceintes qui se gonflet, mais je ne sais pas si elles existent encore. Sinon sache que la puissance de ces enceintes ne sera pas exceptionnelle, et que si tu recherches un tout petit peu de basses elles ne seront pas au rendez vous, c'est vraiment si les enceintes de ton notebook sont faiblardes.


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Septembre 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Mais ton école est aussi pauvre que celà pour que tu fournisses toi-même le matériel pédagogique????



y'a longtemps que tu n'as pas été dans un établissement scolaire.
Pas d'imprimante en salle des prof, faire de l'électricité sans piles ni ampoule ....
Budget labo physique-chimie : 150 euros ....


----------



## bugs974 (16 Septembre 2005)

Je n'ai pas de iMac, seleument un mini... je viens de m'offrir les JBL Encounter.... rien à voir avec les creatures.... pur bonheur !!!

bugs974: HEUREUX   :love:


----------



## Spirit of Jah (24 Septembre 2005)

Bref y a t'il une difference enorme de qualité entre les harman kardon et les JBL.
Pour le look je prefere les JBL (les kardon sont pas mals mais les JBL en core mieux assorti a l'imac) et pour le prix aussi 

J'ai acheté à l'Apple expo un IMac G5 et la paire d'enceintes JBL Creatures white. Je n'ai pas encore été livré mais j'étais accompagné d'un ingénieur du son qui m'a fortement conseillé les JBL ( ampli basse de qualité m'a-t-il dit et prix exhorbitant des Kardon non justifié ). Dès que je reçois le colis ( avant fin septembre normalement ? ... ) je te tiens au courant.


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Septembre 2005)

pour info rapide : j'ai deux ensembles Altec MX5021, à mon bureau et chez moi, et je peux vous certifier qu'on peut, avec, faire de très bonnes soirées avec 80 personnes environ et que si les encodages sont bien équilibrés, on ne touche que très rarement les saturations en crète...

donc, selon les usages...

sinon, il faut pas hésiter à aller voir sur le site B&O, les beolab5, là c'est vraiment du son... pour à peine 15000¤ pièce.


----------



## kathy h (24 Septembre 2005)

ça tombe bien que ce sujet soit relancé car justement je veux m'acheter des enceintes pour mon iMac G5, ras le bol du son casserole avec mes 1000 morceaux sur iTunes ( et ce n'est qu'un début, sympa tous ces sites ou on peut télécharger gratuitement et en toute légalité de la musique , sans compter les morceaux gratuits de l'AppleStore )
Il est vrai qu'il faut écouter beaucoup de mauvais morceaux pour tomber sur un bon, mais c'est gratuit ..)

au bout du compte j'ai plus de morceaux gratuits que payés dans ma biblio iTunes 

Bref je ne voudrais pas mettre plus de 150 ¤ alors je vais aller faire un tour sur Macway et AppleStore.
si vous avez d'autres liens ou on peut acheter en ligne des enceintes je suis preneuse.


----------



## NightWalker (24 Septembre 2005)

Hello...

J'aime bien RueDuCommerce, de manière générale leur prix sont le plus bas sur le NET et ils sont fiables. J'ai déjà commandé beaucoup d'articles chez eux aussi bien pour le travail que perso et je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes encore.

D'ailleurs je viens de recevoir ma rallonge prise multiples parafoudre à 8¤ garantie jusqu'à 10000¤, ça a l'air plutôt de bonne qualité... ici


----------



## kathy h (24 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Hello...
> 
> J'aime bien RueDuCommerce, de manière générale leur prix sont le plus bas sur le NET et ils sont fiables. J'ai déjà commandé beaucoup d'articles chez eux aussi bien pour le travail que perso et je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes encore.
> 
> D'ailleurs je viens de recevoir ma rallonge prise multiples parafoudre à 8¤ garantie jusqu'à 10000¤, ça a l'air plutôt de bonne qualité... ici



et bien je pense que je vais prendre celles ci http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Son-Num...Enceintes-Multimedia-Creature-II-Noir-2-1.htm

et en noir en plus 


EDit : et des Altec LANSING à 24,94 ¤ ?


----------



## NightWalker (24 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et bien je pense que je vais prendre celles ci http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Son-Num...Enceintes-Multimedia-Creature-II-Noir-2-1.htm
> 
> et en noir en plus
> 
> ...


Je les ai en blanc et honettement pour écouter de la musique et regarder les DVD c'est largement suffisant pour moi...


----------



## Tangi (24 Septembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> et bien je pense que je vais prendre celles ci http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Son-Num...Enceintes-Multimedia-Creature-II-Noir-2-1.htm
> 
> et en noir en plus
> 
> ...


T'as pas une chaîne Hi-Fi ?

Moi j'ai une micro-chaîne Sony d'excellente qualité branchée directement sur mon iMac, le son est vraiment génial, pour regarder un DVD ou écouter sa bibliothèque iTunes c'est de loin ce qu'il y a de mieux...

Si tu disposes d'une sortie optique sur ta chaîne Hi-Fi, c'est encore mieux, l'iMac G5 dispose lui d'une entrée numérique...

...


----------



## zooropa (25 Septembre 2005)

Je ne les ai pas encore achetées, mais cela ne saurait tarder, en tout cas pour les musicos, ce sont de vraies enceinte...http://www.behringer.com/MS40/index.cfm?lang=FRE et le prix est tout à fait correct: http://www.dailymusic.fr/htdocs/dailymusic/product_info.php?products_id=2457 ou ici: http://www.planetsono.com/htdocs/planetsono/product_info.php?products_id=2457 Si quelqu'un a plus d'infos sur ce materiel...


----------



## MarcMame (25 Septembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Si tu disposes d'une sortie optique sur ta chaîne Hi-Fi, c'est encore mieux, l'iMac G5 dispose lui d'une entrée numérique...


Heu non, c'est l'inverse.


----------



## Aerochris (25 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Normalement Jeudi je vais avoir mon ibook (2 semaines que Surcouf est en rupture de stock  ) à Surcouf toujours j'avais repérais ces 2 paires d'enceintes : CREATIVE Haut-parleurs 2.0 SBS Vivid 60 - Blanc

Je trouve que leur design irait très bien avec l'ibook, mais j'ai un doute sur la qualitée, mon frére a déjà des enceinte 2.1 Créative et elles sont géniales, mais la 3W ne me parait pas énorme, qu'en pensait vous? Sinon que me conseilleriez vous dans cette tranche de prix? 

Je trouve les JBL Duet trop grosses pour l'ibook, les créatures irait très bien aussi mais elles sont trop cheres pour moi.

Merci
Christopher


----------



## kathy h (25 Septembre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas une chaîne Hi-Fi ?
> 
> Moi j'ai une micro-chaîne Sony d'excellente qualité branchée directement sur mon iMac, le son est vraiment génial, pour regarder un DVD ou écouter sa bibliothèque iTunes c'est de loin ce qu'il y a de mieux...
> 
> ...




j'ai bien une chaîne mais elle est dans le salon et mon ordi est dans mon bureau or, il y a pas moins de 3 pièces sans compter la cuisine qui sépare le salon de mon bureau ... donc pas évident     
Quant à la mini chaîne dans ma chambre c'est encore plus loin du bureau   

EDit : de toute manière j'ai commandé, des enceintes hier sur le site rueducommerce, des AltecLancing alors je les attends avec impatience

EDit 2 : je viens de réaliser que tu ne t'adressais peut-être pas à moi


----------



## chnoub (29 Novembre 2005)

benamad a dit:
			
		

> heu, oui, c'est quoi le probleme ?
> j'ecoute des joueurs d'orgue a bouche du Laos en ce moment.




mmm t aurais pas un nom ou deux de cd qui valent le coup? j ai une amie qui est partie au Laos 2 semaines.. ca pourrait me faire une idee cadeau en moins a chercher  lol


----------



## chnoub (29 Novembre 2005)

et sur celles-la : http://www.valcenter.ch/product_info.php?cPath=29_80&products_id=7110

qqun a des infos? ca marche bien? on paut envoyer tout le son de l imac contrairement a une borne airport??


----------



## DandyWarhol (30 Décembre 2005)

Salut à tous,
Je suis passé de mon Imac G4 a l'Imac G5.. quelle différence de son! Je regrette trop mes deux petites enceintes de mon iMac G4, qui avaient un son vraiment superbe.. 

Moi aussi je vais me mettre à chercher des enceintes car j'utilise mon iMac à la place de ma chaine Hifi.. 
J'ai lu pas mal de sujets qui traitent de ça, mais bon si quelqu'un a trouvé quelque chose de bien, récemment je suis ouvert à tout conseil.. (en ce qui me concerne, le design ne m'interesse pas)
Merci!


----------



## Fogi (1 Janvier 2006)

Voici bientôt 1 an que j'ai lancé ce sujet... Meilleurs v½ux de bonheur à tous...

Je n'ai toujours pas acheté d'enceintes, les Duet sont trop grosses pour mon sac à dos ... 


À part les enceintes à la mode du blanc que l'on trouve chez Carrouf ou Géant Caniveau, pas trouvé d'enceintes de faible encombrement de qualité à essayer sur mon BooBook.

En ligne, il y a ça : Enceinte Altec Xt1 Pour Portable


en attendant je tourne avec mon petit Oyoyo, ça le fait...


----------



## golf (1 Janvier 2006)

Pourtant ce ne sont pas les choix qui manquent :
- à la Fnac en 2:0
- à la Fnac en 2:1


----------



## golf (1 Janvier 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je vais me mettre à chercher des enceintes car j'utilise mon iMac à la place de ma chaine Hifi..


Et les JBL duet 2.0 Blanc


----------



## CHAUCRIN (1 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

J'en suis très content.C'est un excellent rapport qualité/prix.

Meilleurs voeux à tous.


----------



## Fogi (1 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant ce ne sont pas les choix qui manquent :
> - à la Fnac en 2:0
> - à la Fnac en 2:1




Certes, les Altec sont le modèle qui correspond le mieux théoriquement à mon cahier des charges : petites et transportables avec beau son équilibré...sachant qu'on ne pourra pas descendre bien en dessous des 100 à 50 Hz

je connais quelques autres catalogues mais la première Fnac, surcouf, Cobra etc. sont à 8 heures de bateau ou 1 heure 1/2 d'avion de chez moi.. alors pour choisir, c'est bien d'avoir l'avis d'autres utilisateurs.


----------



## golf (21 Janvier 2006)

La suite de ce fil est là : Quelles enceintes [3]...​


----------

